# Cooling legs boots/ wraps- which is best? Choice of 2



## rising_promise (2 February 2010)

Wants something for horses legs after XC. I've seen both of these and wondered what people's opinions are on both. I am on a bit of a budget but will go with the majority 
	
	
		
		
	


	





These are the same as the Aerborn ones but slightly cheaper 
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/COOL-LEG-WRAPS-PON...=item27ae609067

or

http://www.premierequine.co.uk/acatalog/Boot_Wraps.html

Scroll down to the cold water liners that are bandaged on.

Any advice much appreciated as I usually use a cooling gel but after last years hard ground and it looking like it's going to be the same this year, I'm after something a bit more hardcore!

Thank you


----------



## FigJam (2 February 2010)

Not the PE ones!  I tried them last year and sent them back as the gel leaked after one use and I didn't feel they were cold at all. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Plenty folk on here rave about the Aerborn ones though.

I now have a very boring solution!  I use the PE "stable boot wraps" (the black neoprene velcro ones) as travel boots with the black cotton liners.  I have an old set of the orange liners and have stitched pockets on to them (used a cotton tea towel!).  When I get to an event, I take off the boots from travelling and swap the black liners for the orange ones with pockets.

Then after XC, all I need to do is pop an ice pack into each pocket (I just use the self fill, disposable plastic ones you get in the supermarket, make a few up in advance then keep them in cool box until needed) and velcro on the leg wraps.  Dead easy and the ice packs mould around the legs nicely as they're split into separate little cubes.  They gradually melt and keep the legs nice and cold.  Plus you can take as many packs as you like and keep icing as long as needed.


----------



## posie_honey (2 February 2010)

i have the ebay ones 
	
	
		
		
	


	




and like them


----------



## kerriesquire89 (2 February 2010)

The stable boots with ice packs is a genius idea!!!! Ice tight with stable bandages works well too! x


----------



## wench (2 February 2010)

I have some jumpers horse line ones which are quite good. They were about the cheapest I could find when I was looking for some about a year ago. Although there were only about two websites that seemed to sell them!


----------



## wench (2 February 2010)

Boots 

Here you go, they are cheaper to!


----------



## Charlotte125 (2 February 2010)

I just bandage ice packs on after the XC. take them in a cool box, just a damp J cloth on their legs and then bandage the ice packs on. Always worked well for me. 
I got some of the gel ice one that are re-usable. i think they are actually human ones but i suppose it makes no difference.


----------



## rising_promise (2 February 2010)

Thanks for the info guys 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Wench- how do the JHL pads cool? Do you put them in cold water to activate them or something like the others?

Thx


----------



## Madam_max (2 February 2010)

I had the Aerborn ones for xmas and the gel leaked out after being used three times.  I have today ordered these  http://www.equinefitness.co.uk/stay-cold-boots-c22.html


----------



## FigJam (2 February 2010)

From the looks of it, the JHL packs are just gel sealed inside plastic that you would freeze before using.  I bought some gel packs for this purpose (before using the ice bags) but found they didn't stay cold for very long and certainly nowhere near as long as old fashioned ice. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  They also start to heat up quite quickly once they've finished cooling down.


----------



## wench (2 February 2010)

You put the JHL ones either in the freezer or in water. Mine go in the freezer then in a cool box. They have thawed a little by the time to put them on but work fine on my nag. I'm sure if they were in cool box with those gel pack thingys they would be even colder!


----------



## rising_promise (2 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I had the Aerborn ones for xmas and the gel leaked out after being used three times.  I have today ordered these  http://www.equinefitness.co.uk/stay-cold-boots-c22.html 

[/ QUOTE ]

The chart on their website is really interesting isn't it. Just shows how the legs heat up with certain treatments, especially the clay.

I love the idea of the ice packs but I've got my heart set on boots I think- genius idea though Figjam- bet you're a dab hand with a needle and thread!


----------



## K27 (2 February 2010)

I have a pair of the Aerborn Cool sport boots- I've had them for years(about 9-10 yrs), bought them when they were first out on the market when my horse was a youngster and had developed a splint and the vet at the time told me to use the cold boots to help get rid of it, (which they did!)- have been really pleased with mine and can really recommend them!, not sure what the other makes are like though, sorry!


----------



## FigJam (2 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I love the idea of the ice packs but I've got my heart set on boots I think- genius idea though Figjam- bet you're a dab hand with a needle and thread! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Good luck getting some that do the job.  I've maybe just been unlucky as have never come across a pair that I'm convinced do the job as well as ice.  I guess dunking them in water is easier though.  

I can't take credit for the idea though, it was _April_ from here who pioneered the Blue Peter stylee cooling wraps! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Mr FigJam is very confused/disappointed as to how I'll spend all day sewing horse stuff/sweeping stables and yet won't do that kind of thing at home!


----------



## Sarah_Jane (2 February 2010)

Not a cheap option but the ice boots from here are an option.

I bought a set of the boots as per Madam-Max post and have to admit I didn't find them effective at all.


----------



## Madam_max (2 February 2010)

Oh no


----------



## Sarah_Jane (2 February 2010)

Might just be me but didn't sty cold tht lond even when soaked in iced water. Let me know if you find them any better!


----------



## Madam_max (2 February 2010)

Which ones do you have now?


----------



## chester1234 (2 February 2010)

I use the Equi-N-icE banadages - www.equinice.co.uk
They work on drawing heat out rather than forcing the cold in, and sit better against the leg as you can bandage right down to the coronary band if you want.


----------



## rising_promise (2 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Not a cheap option but the ice boots from here are an option.

[/ QUOTE ]

SarahJane- from where?!


----------



## Sarah_Jane (2 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
  Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not a cheap option but the ice boots from here are an option.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



SarahJane- from where?! 

[/ QUOTE ] 



























http://www.equisea.com/ 

I am not even blond - just getting old


----------



## Sarah_Jane (2 February 2010)

I am watching this post with interest. I like  the equisea ones (link above)  or ice bags but hve the problem of keeping them cold as we nearly always stable away overnight.


----------



## rising_promise (2 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]






























http://www.equisea.com/ 

I am not even blond - just getting old 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Thought I was going blind 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Thank you


----------



## rising_promise (2 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I am watching this post with interest. I like  the equisea ones (link above)  or ice bags but hve the problem of keeping them cold as we nearly always stable away overnight. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's exactly why I want boots instead of something I have to freeze. When we stay away there'll be no facilities to freeze any ice packs


----------



## chester1234 (2 February 2010)

The EquiNicE Bandages don't rely on any ice packs / gels / cold water etc.


----------



## Mickyjoe (2 February 2010)

I have the aerborn ones but don't find them fantastic. They don't stay cold all that long and if you do leave them on for anything longer than, say 20 mins they start to warm up, which defeats the purpose. I soak them in ice water, but think I would probably be better off getting ice packs, but they are hard to transport.


----------



## oldvic (2 February 2010)

It must be so uncomfortable for horses to have heavy wet boots or ice packs put on their legs as soon as they finish the xc. You see them being led round picking their legs up unnaturally at the unaccustomed weight and the boots often slip. Ice shouldn't be left on for long anyway in case of freeze burn. If you need anything clay or witchazel are soothing but if there is damage it won't go away overnight whatever you do.


----------



## Sarah_Jane (2 February 2010)

There is lots of evidence out there that ice helps reduce swelling and cools the leg quickly. If there is any damage then to cool down the leg / tendon is key. You can cause damage with ice and it should only be left on for 20 minutes max and not directly to the skin. It would always be my way of cooling by choice.

Incidentally there is some schools of thought that clay does damage than good as the leg can heat up under it.


----------



## Gamebird (2 February 2010)

20mins is the max you need - been shown that there's no extra benefit from icing or hosing for any longer. You can do several periods of 20mins with gaps if required.


----------



## oldvic (2 February 2010)

I quite agree that ice is good for reducing heat and swelling but the trend for putting cool boots on even before washing off so the horse has to walk round in them is what troubles me. Over many years I have not known clay heat a leg. As it dries it closes on the leg and tightens. Any damage will still be there and if slight it doesn't necessarily show straight away.


----------

